# Thug Guard - Book One of The Cozy Cash Mysteries - Is Here - For 99 Cents!!!



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries - and another 99 Cent Ebook - is here!!!*

Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King.



Here's the scoop:

Thug Guard - book one of The Cozy Cash Mysteries - is all about gettin' "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy...with all your fave Bootscootin' Books Characters. Oh...and along for the adventure...try The Bootscootin' Books Mom Squad morphed into a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels - plus all the rest of your fave Bootscootin' characters too!

Hollywood Stylist to The Stars Zoey Witherspoon is a wanna-be Stephanie Plum, and to that end, she's now moonlighting as a badge-toting P.I. But on her way to style one of her infamously diva-esque clients, she discovers her first Dead Guy in a Range Rover parked next to her. And this isn't just any dead guy. It's the guy with a Russian mob connection, who her former client, Ponzi-scheming King Bernard McCall, hired to knock her off.

Bond, James Bond-style Double Agent Roman Bellesconi is hell-bent on bringing down Ponzi-scheming King Bernard McCall. Why? Because (1) that's his job. But also because (2) he's got a lot more at stake than job security. If he doesn't bring down Bernie, his family's monarchy will be destroyed.

As the dead guys keep piling-up around 'em, Zoey may be damn sick of Roman's deep and very dark secrets, but, she's also convinced that perhaps, like Roman's been reiterating, it's only because he's keeping those secrets, they're both still alive. But is there a way for their cover to be blown, Roman's secrets thus revealed, and each of 'em live to tell about it?

************************

Praise for The Bootscootin' Books (BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS, STOMPIN' ON STETSONS, and BUCKLES ME BABY):

"Wow! I loved this...The descriptions are so vivid and colorful it really feels like the reader's going through the same wild rollercoaster ride...It's a funny, sexy, sassy attitude of a read, and I can't wait to get stuck into the next one." --- Sibel Hodge, author of The Amber Fox Mysteries

"I laughed from page one on...The author has a way with twisting phrases. Bootscootin' was a delight. I'm loading up on her other books. She's a shoe-in for one of my favorite chicklit authors." --- Barbara Silkstone, author of The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland Age 42 and Three-Quarters

"Are you ready for a really fun read? I hope so...So sit back and get ready to laugh." --- Karen Cantwell, author of Take The Monkeys and Run

"&#8230;who doesn't need a laugh? Laugh 'til you (you fill it in) with D. D. Scott's BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS, and more..." --- Steve Windwalker, Kindle Nation Daily

***Average Amazon Customer Review = 5 Stars***

Happy Reading and Welcome to My Cozy Cash Mysteries!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi DeeDee--

Sounds like great fun inspired by the headlines! I'm sure it will be a popular hit for you. Your time has come!

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi DeeDee--
> 
> Sounds like great fun inspired by the headlines! I'm sure it will be a popular hit for you. Your time has come!
> 
> Dana


Thanks bunches, Dana!

I do luuuvvv my gossip rags and headlines...

And in our fantabulous Indie Epub World, you can write books using those news-worthy themes because we are "in the now" with our readers...not waiting 18 months plus to see our books on traditional, brick-and-mortar store shelves.

Wow too...am I glad I've found you in our Indie Epub World! I luuuvvv chatting with u!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, DD!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a quick shout-out to let y'all know *I'm giving away 5 Kindle "Gift" Copies of THUG GUARD today on my grog The Naked Hero!!!*

Here's the link:

http://thenakedhero.com/thug-guard-book-one-of-the-cozy-cash-mysteries-is-here

Good luck!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Good Mornin', All!

THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries - is making its Kindle Nation Daily Debut today!!!

http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/05/knd-kindle-free-book-alert-thursday-may-26-ten-10-brand-new-freebies-this-morning-plus-think-the-rachel-zoe-project-meets-bond-james-bond-and-a-madoff-style-ponzi-scheming-king-and-you

I'm beyond over the moon to be back at KND!!!

Waving atchya, KND Readers and Fans!

And welcome to my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...where all your fave Bootscootin' Books Characters are gettin' "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy...and where your Bootscootin' Mom Squad has now morphed into a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels.

Happy Reading!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Oh-boy-oh-boy-oh-boy, I'm over the moon to share with y'all that my new, D. D. Scott "Put Your Big Girl Panties On & Deal With It" Blog Tour kicks-off tomorrow, Monday, June 6th!!!*

Here's all the wayyy fab fun scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/d-d-scott-put-your-big-girl-panties-on.html

We're celebratin' the release of my 5th Indie Epub Book and 1st RomCom-Cozy - THUG GUARD - with a rip-roarin' of a great time!!!

***Note: You will want to gather-up extra cocktail fixin's this weekend...'cause you're sooo gonna need 'em during this LMAO-while-learning-too extravaganza!!!***


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

_So how is it that an author gets to that magic place where they can write Page One of their next book?_

*Here's my secret...plus a Sneak Peek (Spoiler Alert!!!) at the first couple pages of my next release LIP 
GLOCK - Book Two of The Cozy Cash Mysteries - which will release in August on both Kindle and Nook:*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/behind-beyond-my-books-lip-glock.html


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

_Nothin' beats treating readers to "great books for great prices"!_

And *the ultimate reward for authors is...getting Amazon Reviews like this one...where a reader thinks your latest release - THUG GUARD - is the "Jason Bourne of comedic capers"!!!*

Here's the scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/d-d-scott-writes-jason-bourne-of.html

This is why writers write...to make readers and fans luuuvvv a book sooo much they encourage others to read it too!

And thanks again, Jeff Lee, for this incredible review!!! U rock!!!

Happy Reading, Y'All, and Welcome to my new, Cozy Cash Mystery World!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Here's a superfab fun Sneak Peek at the new setting for my next Cozy Cash Mystery - LIP GLOCK - which releases in August and features all my Bootscootin' Books Series Romantic Comedy Characters...including your faves The Mom Squad...now a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels!*

_Where will Zoey Witherspoon and Roman Bellesconi's next adventure take them?_

Here's a hint...

Limoncello, gelato and Vespa Scooters

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/behind-beyond-my-books-lip-glock-and.html


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Ohhh yeahhhh!!!

Talk about a 4th of July Fireworks Spectacular in D. D. Scott-ville...

*Right before all our grillin' and chillin', I got notified that THUG GUARD was The Frugal eReader's Monday's Three "Under One" Pick!!!*

Which means it was their choice of a great read for under one dollar!!!

Thank U sooo very much, Elizabeth!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/07/04/mondays-three-under-nine-under-five-under-one-7411/

Cyber drinks are on me all weekend long, Y'All!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Weekend, Fellow Kindle Boarders!!!

*If you want a hoot of a great read to start off your weekend celebrations...check out my LMAO, Bootscootin' Blahniks Bitch'n Review at Cari Russo's Bitch'n Book Reviews Blog!!!*

Bootscootin' Blahniks is the book that started it all for me...and it's these quirky-crazy characters that continue their adventures in Thug Guard - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries.

Anyhoo...

I'm over the moon 'cause Cari gave my Bootscootin' Blahniks an 8 outta 10 which means in her world it's "Pretty Darn Bitch'n"!!!

I never thought I'd squeeze my rear-end into a Size 8 anything...so I'm thrilled!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://carirusso.blogspot.com/2011/07/bootscootin-blahniks-by-dd-scott.html

And if you're an author and want a great, entertaining as heck review, submit your books to Cari Russo!!!

If you're a superfab Kindle Reader and Fan, and you want to read some LOL reviews and discover great new books to add to your Kindle Library, Cari is one terrific chick of a resource!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Now that the 4th book featuring my Bootscootin' Books Characters is here -

THUG GUARD, Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...where all your fave Bootscootin' Characters are gettin' "cozy"...as in cozy mystery cozy...

And the 5th book - LIP GLOCK - is comin' mid-August...

A lot of my readers and fans are asking in what order they should read the books to follow the series from Book One to Book Four.

So...not only am I givin' ya the scoop on each one, in order, and a sneak peek at what you can expect from each book featuring the Bootscootin' Characters...

*I've just dropped the price to 99 Cents for each book in the series!!!*

_I luuuvvv treating my readers and fans to "great books for great prices"!!!

And now you can one-click-buy any of my Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mysteries for less than a trip to your local dollar store!!!_

Here's the scoop on each one:

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - It's Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet the Fockers

BUCKLES ME BABY - Think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us

THUG GUARD - Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

The Bootscootin' Books are romantic comedies with a chick lit, gone-country twists...and now a cozy mystery twist too!*

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!

*P.S. The next book - LIP GLOCK - will be released in August...right in time to wrap-up all your summer, beach-time reading!*

_P.S.S. For excerpts of all five books plus sneak peeks at number six, visit my website http://www.DDScott.com_


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*It's Dollar Days in D. D. Scott-ville!!! *

_*Welcome to every single one of my Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mysteries too for 99 Cents each...less than a trip to your local dollar store!*_

Why?!

Because _I luuuvvv treatin' my readers and fans to great books for great prices!!!_

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/07/now-you-can-read-any-d-d-scott-romantic.html

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!

P.S. You can also always get excerpts of each of my books as well as tons of Behind & Beyond My Books scoop on my website http://www.DDScott.com


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

This has all my fave ingredients: Zoe, Bond, and an over-the-top Ponzi scheme.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Consuelo Saah Baehr said:


> This has all my fave ingredients: Zoe, Bond, and an over-the-top Ponzi scheme.


Aw-shucks, Consuelo, thanks bunches for the Thug Guard shout-out!!!

I'm havin' a ball with these books, but at the same time, truly learning how the financial industry really works!

And here's the thing...it's a good thing these books are fiction...no one would believe they're actually based on a ton of truths!!! The research I'm doing for this series is beyond fascinating and frankly, scary as hell too!!!

Cheers, Girlfriend!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*LIP GLOCK - Book Two in my Cozy Cash Mysteries - releases in just about two weeks, and I just can't wait to share it with you!!!

Today, I'm celebrating the debut of LIP GLOCK's Cover!!!*

Here's the scoop:

For LIP GLOCK -

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

_*...where my Cozy Cash, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon*_, who are now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond, _*once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels,*_ to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy cash...but this time, all done Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato! Buckle-up, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Release Date: On or Around August 15th
Available At: Amazon Kindle, B&N Nook, Sony, Kobo, iPad & at Smashwords 
Price: 99 Cents

*And here's the superfab sassy cover...*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/08/lip-glocks-cover-is-here.html


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*LIP GLOCK - Book Two in my Cozy Cash Mysteries - releases in just a few days (on or around August 15th!), and I just can't wait to share it with you!!!

Today, I'm celebrating LIP GLOCK's Cover as well as givin' y'all a Sneak Peek at the First Two Chapters!!!*

Here's the scoop:

For LIP GLOCK -

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

...where my Cozy Cash, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon, who are now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond, once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy cash...but this time, all done Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato! Buckle-up, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Release Date: On or Around August 15th
Available At: Amazon Kindle, B&N Nook, Sony, Kobo, iPad & at Smashwords 
Price: *99 Cents

And here's the superfab sassy cover plus the first two chapters...*

http://thenakedhero.com/a-sneak-peek-at-lip-glock-book-two-of-the-cozy-cash-mysteries-which-will-release-on-or-around-august-15th


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Totally terrific!

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Totally terrific!
> 
> Dana


Thanks sooo very much, Dana!

I can't wait 'tiltomorrow when I can share LIP GLOCK with y'all!!!

Buckle-up, Girlfriend! LIP GLOCK is one heckuva wild-wild, supersonic thrill-ride of a comedic caper!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Huge Happy Dancin' today in D. D. Scott-ville, Y'All!

*One year...almost to-the-day...since my debut release Bootscootin' Blahniks, my sixth book is here!!!

LIP GLOCK - Book Two of my Cozy Cash Mysteries - is now available for 99 Cents!*

Here's the super-sonic thrill-ride scoop on LIP GLOCK:

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

Buckle your seatbelts! Cozy Cash Mystery, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon - now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond - once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy-cash...but this time, all Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato!

*But what I'm celebrating most about my Journey to Publishing Oz...is all of you...my readers and fans!!!

Over the last year, 5500 of you have joined my D. D. Scott-ville Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!

I've made 5500 readers and fans LOL!!! Nothin' matters more to me than that!*

So with LIP GLOCK's release, comes a huge 'ole Thank You from all my heart and soul!!!

Y'all rock, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Cheers to you and Happy Reading too!!!

The Best of LIP GLOCK Wishes --- D. D. Scott

P.S. And wait 'til y'all see what's comin' next...


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Here's a Sneak Peek at what's comin' soon to D. D. Scott-ville...*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/08/whats-next-in-d-d-scott-ville.html

Think Special Edition Boxed Sets with over-the-top, superfab fun extras...

plus...

The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries...

plus...

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond in The Grinch's Who-ville!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

_*Here's a huge shout-out and thank u goin' out to all you superfab Kindle Readers and Fans!*_

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series - and the book that started it all for me is now...FREE...and...

#37 in the Top 100 Kindle Free Books

#2 in Humor

#7 in Contemporary Romance*

I'm over the moon to have now welcomed over 3300 new Kindle Readers to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds just since last night at 7 PM Central Time!!!

Happy Reading, Y'all!!!

There's just something so magical and right to be able to treat y'all to great books for not just great prices...but now the first one Free and on me too!!!

_*And in case, like me, you enjoy reading a series in order, here's the scoop: BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - BUCKLES ME BABY - THUG GUARD - LIP GLOCK.

Now all five are yours for a grand total of $3.96 !!!*_


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Here's a huge shout-out and thank u goin' out to all you superfab Kindle Readers and Fans!

BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series - and the book that started it all for me is now...FREE...and...this week, has now hit...*

#1 in the Top 100 Kindle Free Books

#1 in Humor

#1 in Contemporary Romance

I'm over the moon to have now welcomed over 30,000 new Kindle Readers to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds just since last Thursday night at 7 PM Central Time!!!

Happy Reading, Y'all!!!

*There's just something so magical and right to be able to treat y'all to great books for not just great prices...but now the first one Free and on me too!!!*

And in case, like me, you enjoy reading a series in order, here's the scoop: BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - BUCKLES ME BABY - THUG GUARD - LIP GLOCK.

*Now all five are yours for a grand total of $3.96 !!!*

_P.S. All five books are now on a total of 33 Bestseller Lists!!! Thank u all sooo much!!! Happy Reading!!!_


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm over the moon to be sharin' my Bootscootin' Series & my Cozy Cash Mysteries too with sooo many new Kindle readers and fans!!!

*Now with Book One - Bootscootin' Blahniks - being Free on Kindle, I can treat you to all five of the books in these series for a total of $3.96!!!*

_*Nothin' beats treatin' y'all to great books for great prices!!!*_

For BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

For STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - think Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet The Fockers

For BUCKLES ME BABY - think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us.

For THUG GUARD - think The Rachel Zoe Project...meets Bond, James Bond...and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

And for LIP GLOCK - think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

Welcome to all 2000+ of you Kindle Peeps who've bought these books in the last week!!!

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' & Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*I'm over the moon that Daily Cheap Reads - one of my fave Ereading blogs - chose to feature all three of my Bootscootin' Books!!!*

Here's the scoop straight from yesterday's Daily Cheap Reads:

http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/09/27/dd-scott-bootscooting-work/

I find a ton of great books for great prices on Daily Cheap Reads...how 'bout you?

*And what a thrill to be able to offer you all three of my Bootscootin' Books for a total of $1.98!!!

That's right...Bootscootin' Blahniks is still Free on Kindle and Stompin' on Stetsons and Buckles Me Baby are just 99 Cent each!!!*

And once you've read The Bootscootin' Books, you can continue the quirky-crazy adventures of all the main characters in my new series The Cozy Cash Mysteries...where my romantic comedies with a chick lit, gone-country twist now get a James Bond twist too!

Here's the scoop on all five books, and if you're like me, and like to read series in order...here you go:

For BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

For STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - think Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet The Fockers

For BUCKLES ME BABY - think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us.

For THUG GUARD - think The Rachel Zoe Project...meets Bond, James Bond...and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

And for LIP GLOCK - think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

Welcome to all 5500+ of you Kindle Peeps who've bought these books in September!!!

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' & Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!

Nothin' beats treatin' y'all to great books for great prices!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

*Your fave Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mystery Characters - The Mom Squad - are back!*

Oh no...the ride ain't over...

_*You won't want to miss my new Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries!!!

With all your fave THUG GUARD Cozy Cash Mystery characters back in action!!!*_

_*Each Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mystery (short story) will feature at least one of The Mom Squad quirky-crazy, blue-haired Charlie's Angels wanna-be's!*_

The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries are a unique treat for fans of my Bootscootin' & Cozy Cash Mystery Books...with a short story-sized peek into my collection of interconnected books.

Each short-story, you'll get to meet one of the Mom Squad Member's extended families plus learn the unique skill each Mom Squad Member has been trained-to by The Cozy Cash Mysteries' Quarter Master R.

*For Fluid Fulfillment...

Think Victoria's Secret meets Kill Bill, featuring Roxy's mom Lily Vaughn, who some say is now fairly gifted in Jujitsu. *

Happy Reading and Welcome to my new Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

So what happens after THUG GUARD'S "The End"?

Well...first, there's LIP GLOCK, its sequel...then...

Welcome to *Madness Under The Mistletoe - A Christmas Anthology*!

Where here's the scoop regarding Zoey and Roman for this holiday season...

*Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond in The Grinch's Whoville*

In this anthology of four Christmas novellas, we've got...

*Reindeer with an emissions problem, Christmas superstitions galore, a quirky-museum miracle and a pole dancer turned assistant to Mrs. C (as in Mrs. Claus)!!!*










Here's a Sneak Peek at my Cozy Cash Mystery contribution to this collection - HULLABALOO AND HOLLY TOO:

http://ddscottville.blogspot.com/2011/10/hullabaloo-and-holly-too-sneak-peek-at.html

Happy Holidays from my home to yours!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a Sneak Peek inside the music my muses like to write to while creating all my Cozy Cash Mysteries...

Think Katy Perry and Taio Cruz...

http://ddscottville.blogspot.com/p/music-for-my-muses.html

These two artists are the perfect blend of sass and heart for me and my characters!

Cheers to that!!!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Huge thank u's and shout-outs to all you superfab Kindle and *ENT (Ereader News Today)* Peeps for making Book Two in my Cozy Cash Mysteries - *LIP GLOCK - now hit the...

Amazon Movers & Shakers List at #6!!!*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text/ref=zg_bs_tab?pf_rd_p=1331612702&pf_rd_s=right-9&pf_rd_t=2101&pf_rd_i=list&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=08WY7SJ912J089PEPQBZ#1

Thanks to all of you A-mazing Kindle Readers...LIP GLOCK is now ranked at #284 in the entire Amazon Store!!!

I'm over the moon grateful for each and every one of you!

Cheers and Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!


----------

